# got in the woody for another hour....slow going so many broicks and broken bottles



## Basil.W.Duke (Feb 10, 2018)

this gem a titcomb ink


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow that's a fantastic ink!  I didn't know that there were embossed inks in that style.  I'd love to be able to find bottles of that age around here.


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 11, 2018)

WOW! Another great ink. That ink alone would make a dig worthwhile.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 11, 2018)

shotdwn said:


> WOW! Another great ink. That ink alone would make a dig worthwhile.



Amen, that.  Keep'em coming, Basil!


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 12, 2018)

Undamaged that Titcomb's is a $7-$800 piece on a good day.    NICE ink.

Jim G


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Feb 12, 2018)

https://youtu.be/pJZ_u3sUB8E


----------



## swpender (Feb 17, 2018)

and in your own backyard, to boot!


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 21, 2018)

Damn, I love that Ink!


----------

